# 1994 Trek 950



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I realize that most of the people on here have ultra high end bikes - things that I could only dream of back when I was really into biking from 88-99 but I have always been on the lower end of the market. Tonight at a pawn shop I came across a really nice 1994 Trek 950 steel rigid bike. It appears to be in great shape with all original compenentry - full LX rapidfire plus with an XT rear derailer. I think it has been at the shop for a while and I am guessing I could pick it up for around $75. I am considering it but was wondering if anyone has any input into this bike. Is this the higher end of the Trek Steel bikes? If not - then what is the difference between this frameset and the 970 or 990 bikes? It is made in the USA and is TIG welded (not lugged). Any idea what a 16.5" frame would weigh on this model? I assume it has a 1-1/8" headset? Any input you have on this would be great!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

the 950 is a great frame...True Temper OXIII, I think. That sounds fair, but see if you can talk the price down a little. Say somethng like "It doesn't even have shox...it can't be worth more than that Murray with shox on it..." then tell 'em $50 and see how it goes.

Those frames were handmade in Madison, sequential tig blah blah blah...high quality, consistent, and a love/hate ride...try before you buy. Either you'll love it, or you'll despise it. And I think they were suspension cerrected, as well...

rb


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

if you are sure of the year (94), then it shares the same tigged trek/truetemper DB frame as the 970. no 990's in 94. it wasnt until 95 that 970/990's were bumped up a grade and given the OX-3 frame. 1995 950's kept the OX-2 frame and were speced with STX parts and trek claimed weight of 25.6 lbs. the 94 sold for about $850. hope this helps and concider me in the low-mid level bike crowd as well.


----------



## thax (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd be on that like white on rice. I rode a '96 970 until about 2 years ago,now on a '04 stumpjumper hardtail and it's rattling my fillings out. I really, really miss that steel frame. I've ridden for 15 years and that was by far the best feeling hardtail I've owned. I hopped on a buddy's 950 years ago for a short ride (OX2 tubing) and couldnt tell the difference between it and the 970 with OX3. I'd buy it and at the least you've got a great singlespeed platform. Mine had a 1 1/8 headtube, to answer your question.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I am pretty sure it is a 1994 based on the research I have done on the web. The 93 bike is the first one with the same component group (LX rapidfire+) but the frame color is listed as black with coral decals. This one is purplish blue with gold decals (I think) which is closest to the color listed for 94 (ice blue). The 95 bike has STX-RC so I know it isn't that. 

The pawn shop has it marked at $139.99 but they are having a 30% off sale to clear out seasonal items before the snow flies. That brings their asking price down to around $98 - which I think is too much for an 11 year old bike with no suspension! (sounds like a good reason to bargain with me on it!). I have been frequenting this particular shop since it opened a couple years ago - and they don't ever seem to sell a bike which will help my cause hopefully. They have a mid 90's Gary Fisher Supercaliber with a Judy SL and XT v-brakes - very well used - that they have marked at $749.99! This bike has been sitting there since mid 2003 (the date is marked on the tag) and I would think they will be sitting on it for another several years unless they drop the price by 75%! 

My other bike is a 1994 Schwinn High Sierra SS - double butted cromo frameset made in Japan. Virtually everything on the bike has been replaced (Manitou FSti fork, XT V-brakes and rapidfire, XT derailers, etc) but the frames toptube has always seemed really short to me so I thought I would try something else and maybe transfer over some of the nicer components from my Schwinn. Would this 950 frameset be a better quality - and maybe even lighter - frameset that the old Schwinn?


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Well the shop wouldn't budge on the price of $98 so I walked. I guess I will check back in a month or two and see if it is still there - then make another offer. Damn.

Anyone have a decent quality cromo frame they want to get rid of for cheap? Doesn't need to be to fancy - I am just looking for a change.


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

what size is the high seirra ss??


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*...*

it's only $98. A ridable bike. You should just buy it...$25 difference is nothing. If you're a working professional, its likely 30-60 minutes of billable work LOL

I bought a Syncros crankset for $50 on Ebay Buy-It-Now and the seller (high rating) mentioned that he was fiedling questions from someone at the same time about it. It struck me as funny becuase it was just $50...the other person should've just bought it.

i'm cautious about my money also, so I understand the fix, but i've also realized that there are better things to worry over than saving $5, $10, $50 on an item whose "value" is significantly more


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

The High Sierra is a 16.5". It seems to have a shorter top tube than some other bikes.

I am going to check to see if they still have the Trek next week I think. For some reason I want this bike - and I suppose I could piece together the Schwinn by swapping out some parts and sell it on Craigs List or something and probably come out ahead.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

New member here. My wife has that exact bike, also a 16.5 inch. You know,
if I found one in my size for $100, I'd snag it. Hers is a hoot to ride, even though it's
too small for me.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Okay - so since I have become obsessed with this now - I went to another shop today and found an even earlier Trek 930 in great shape. The frame is lugged with a somewhat bright purple paintjob. The bike has some sort of Trek suspension fork and Altus rapid fire plus shifter and components. What year is this? What is a more desireable frame - the TIG welded 950 or the lugged 930? Will there be much of a weight difference? This bike has some cheapy rear wheel on it that doesn't match the rest of the bike - but I think I have a usable one at home to replace it with. Thanks all!


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

It looks like the 930 is actually a 1993 Trek 930shx in electric plum with black decals. Anyone know if this is a 1 or 1-1/8 headset? It has a threadless headset but I couldn't tell what size it was.


----------



## thax (Oct 28, 2004)

Dhorn33 said:


> It looks like the 930 is actually a 1993 Trek 930shx in electric plum with black decals. Anyone know if this is a 1 or 1-1/8 headset? It has a threadless headset but I couldn't tell what size it was.


I'd have to take a stab at it being a 1 1/8 headset, can't remember ever seeing a 1" threadless headset and I'm old..

I could be wrong, just ask my wife..


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

yea, ive got an old 1993 MTB mag that reviews that 930. its got like a 6 lb. frame with a total bike weight of over 30lbs. watta tank.


----------



## thax (Oct 28, 2004)

11111


----------



## Gazz (Jan 15, 2004)

I was riding a 94 (or 95...can't remember) 950 until 5 years ago. I regret selling it - it rode soooo nicely. Given a choice between the sub-four pound no-name aluminum hardtail I ride now and having my 950 "tank" back, I'd take the 950 no question.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

Dhorn33 said:


> Okay - so since I have become obsessed with this now - I went to another shop today and found an even earlier Trek 930 in great shape. The frame is lugged with a somewhat bright purple paintjob. The bike has some sort of Trek suspension fork and Altus rapid fire plus shifter and components. What year is this? What is a more desireable frame - the TIG welded 950 or the lugged 930? Will there be much of a weight difference? This bike has some cheapy rear wheel on it that doesn't match the rest of the bike - but I think I have a usable one at home to replace it with. Thanks all!


I just happened to weigh my wifes 950 this weekend. with slicks and a lb Body
Geometry saddle, it was 24.7lb.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

A 6 pound frame?? I am thinking I will pick it up and strip it down to see how the frame measures up. If it is a tank I will put it back together and throw it out on Craigslist to make a quick profit to put towards the new 950. Are the lugged frames heavier than the tigged ones?


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

Dhorn33 said:


> Okay - so since I have become obsessed with this now - I went to another shop today and found an even earlier Trek 930 in great shape. The frame is lugged with a somewhat bright purple paintjob. The bike has some sort of Trek suspension fork and Altus rapid fire plus shifter and components. What year is this? What is a more desireable frame - the TIG welded 950 or the lugged 930? Will there be much of a weight difference? This bike has some cheapy rear wheel on it that doesn't match the rest of the bike - but I think I have a usable one at home to replace it with. Thanks all!


I just happened to weigh my wifes 950 this weekend. with slicks and a lb Body
Geometry saddle, it was 24.7lb.


----------



## Gazz (Jan 15, 2004)

Rodneyleon said:


> I just happened to weigh my wifes 950 this weekend. with slicks and a lb Body
> Geometry saddle, it was 24.7lb.


When I bought my 950, the price tag included the weight of the bike. Mine was 25.7 pounds fully built, rigid fork. This, of course, was complete BS. It weighed closer to 27 pounds (just a guess)...but still not an unreasonable weight for nice ride that can take a fair amount of abuse.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Here's my refinished Trek 950. It's a 1991 model, though. Lugged steel, True Temper OX Platinum. Doesn't matter if lugged frames are heavier than welded ones - they're gorgeous and well worth the extra poundage! To say that I got it for a steal would be a bit of an understatement (back off, skeptics - I didn't steal it!), but at $75 for the 1994 model from your pawn shop, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## steef (Aug 22, 2005)

SpinWheelz said:


> Here's my refinished Trek 950. It's a 1991 model, though. Lugged steel, True Temper OX Platinum.


I love the looks of that bike. It reminds of a Ritchey fillet brazed bike that I had up until about a year ago. It disappeared under mysterious circumstances.

I took the frame, rattle canned it black, put a bunch of stickers on it, then did a coat of clear Roadguard over it. Then I gave it a Campy Centaur rear derailleur and a Campy something braze on front derailleur with a shimano braze on clamp which had to be filed down to fit the Campy curves. For hubs, I went Suntour XC pro microdrive in back, which worked fine with the Athena shifters I put on, while the front was a 28 hole Superbe Pro. I'd buy a few of those if I could find them. For a while, I ran Specialized Turbo/S tires 26x1" I still have a pair of those NOS in box for when I want to something like this again. I hope they've survived over the years.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Well - I guess the old saying is true - "You snooze you lose!". I went to get the 950 yesterday and it is already gone. bummer.

So instead I went and bought the 1993 Trek 930 for $60. The componentry on this bike is definitely not worth hanging on to - but I am happy to confirm that it does have a 1-1/8" headset so hopefully I can throw a rigid fork on it and start transferring some of my XT components to it and ride till the snow flies. I will post a pic sometime soon.


----------

